# Review of TulAmmo BrassMaxx



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shot 200 rounds of this 115gr non-corrosive, boxer primed, brass cased ammo through my Beretta's and suffice to say it was very accurate, very clean burning, and everyone cycled with no hickups. Judging where my brass was landing and the impulse it was not under powdered. A big thumbs up to TuLAmmo, made in Bosnia and Herzegovina. :watching:


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I fed a few hundred rounds of this through my CZ P01. Commie gun, commie ammo - all good. No troubles of any kind and it left my pistol no dirtier than any other ammo. The only trouble is the round cans take up too much space in the gun cabinet.


----------

